

Travelling Salesman Shipping Depreciating Items to Different Markets - arikrak
https://www.hackerrank.com/codesprint4/challenges/tbsp

======
arikrak
This challenge is like the standard TSP, with some extra twists: The salesman
needs to track both his own travel costs and those of the items he is selling.
Each city has different prices which the items sell for, but these prices go
down over his journey.

